# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Hola, Hi

## ALMUDARRA

Hola a todos, soy Almudarra, de Arabia Saudí. Espero que haya una colaboración entre las personas del Haplogrupo T. Ya como pueden ver en los proyecto, los resultados del haplogrupo T, están aumentando. La mayoría del SNP L208 se encuentran en la zona del este de la península arábiga. Y la mayoría del SNP L131 se localizan en el centro de Arabia. 

Mi SNP es L446, he hecho el Big-Y e Fullgenomes, ademas he enviado mis resultados a YFULL para analizar los resultados. Y espero que todos los que hayan hecho esos análisis que envien sus resultados al YFULL. Tambien junto con otros nuevos amigos del SNP L446, hemos podido hacer 10 Big-Y e 4 Fullgenomes en el mismo L446. Para poder descubrir SNPs, mas pequeños.

----------


## ALMUDARRA

Hello evryone, I'm Almudarra, from Saudi Arabia. I hope there is a partnership between the people of Haplogroup T. Now as you can see in the projects, the results of haplogroup T, are increasing. Most SNP L208 found in the east side of the Arabian peninsula. And most of the L131 SNP is located in the heart of Arabia.

My SNP is L446, I made the Big-Y and Fullgenomes, also, I sent my results to YFULL to analyze my results. I hope that all who have made this analysis to send the results to YFULL. Also along with my other new friends L446 SNP, we orderd 10 Big-Y and 4 Fullgenomes to discover smaller SNPs.

----------


## Sile

> Hello evryone, I'm Almudarra, from Saudi Arabia. I hope there is a partnership between the people of Haplogroup T. Now as you can see in the projects, the results of haplogroup T, are increasing. Most SNP L208 found in the east side of the Arabian peninsula. And most of the L131 SNP is located in the heart of Arabia.
> 
> My SNP is L446, I made the Big-Y and Fullgenomes, also, I sent my results to YFULL to analyze my results. I hope that all who have made this analysis to send the results to YFULL. Also along with my other new friends L446 SNP, we orderd 10 Big-Y and 4 Fullgenomes to discover smaller SNPs.


hi

who did you test with and whats your kit number if you do not mind

----------


## ALMUDARRA

> hi
> 
> who did you test with and whats your kit number if you do not mind


My kit number is 308164, i did the test by FTDNA

----------


## Sile

> My kit number is 308164, i did the test by FTDNA


thanks

I have found every L446 person with these negatives below are 100% in the middle-east and a few in northern germany
*CTS11984-, CTS8862-*,

I also found no arabian peninsula or African T to be DYS390=22.

I wonder if it is more in depth of the geographic marker of only 22 to 26 = non African origin

----------


## ALMUDARRA

> thanks
> 
> I have found every L446 person with these negatives below are 100% in the middle-east and a few in northern germany
> *CTS11984-, CTS8862-*,
> 
> I also found no arabian peninsula or African T to be DYS390=22.
> 
> I wonder if it is more in depth of the geographic marker of only 22 to 26 = non African origin


I would add that all arabian L446 are in the center of the Arabian Peninsula, the SNP P322 also found between the center and the east of the Arabia all of them are Bedouin. All we came from the SNP L131.

We have to study the origin of the SNP L131, also i wnat to add that in all major SNPs of Haplogroup T-M70 (L208 - L131 - L125) there are results in Arabia.

----------


## Huracan

> I would add that all arabian L446 are in the center of the Arabian Peninsula, the SNP P322 also found between the center and the east of the Arabia all of them are Bedouin. All we came from the SNP L131.
> 
> We have to study the origin of the SNP L131, also i wnat to add that in all major SNPs of Haplogroup T-M70 (L208 - L131 - L125) there are results in Arabia.


Hello, Almudarra

I am also T-L446 but l am further downstream, belonging to T-CTS8862. It's great to meet a L446 from Saudi Arabia! I just wanted to ask if you are Bedouin as well? And from which tribe(s) do the L446, P322, and L131 belong to?

----------


## Sile

this new proposed T from Isogg
https://sites.google.com/site/compositeytree/t

states
• ••*T1a2 L131* (19372808 C->T)
• •••*T1a2a F2376.2* (17077206 G->A) FTDNA subgroup
• •••*•**T1a2a1 P322* (14000929 G->T) Yemeni Jews, Saudis
• •••*T1a2b L446* (16660785 C->T)
• •••*•**T1a2b1 CTS11984*(23403451 T->G) FTDNA subgroup
• •••*•*•*T12b1a CTS8489*(18050535 G->A ) or *CTS8862*(18246590 G->T)
• •••*•*••*T1a2b1a1 L25/PF5345/S399* (19136822 T->C*)* FTDNA subgroup
• •••*•*••*T1a2b1a2 Pages113*(2713589 G->A)*or* *S17120* (15426389 A->C )
• •••*•*•*T12b1b Pages11*(14496103 C->T) FTDNA subgroup
• ••*T1a3 L1255* (21926143 G->A)  Kuwaitis
• •*T1b CTS1186*(7258837 C->A) FTDNA subgroup
.................................................. .................................................. ....
Basically P322 is saudi ( which is also found in north Germany and is the same marker as geneticist Roberta Estes ancestor Hugh Bowling )

I think because we are few who are positive CTS8862 we must have diverged before we entered Saudi Arabia from the Zargos mountains or beyond

.................................................. .................................................. .
Unsure about you but what are your negatives.....mine below

M193-, P327-, P322-, PAGES00113-, L25-

I am left with CTS8862+ which is T12b1a

----------


## Sile

> I would add that all arabian L446 are in the center of the Arabian Peninsula, the SNP P322 also found between the center and the east of the Arabia all of them are Bedouin. All we came from the SNP L131.
> 
> We have to study the origin of the SNP L131, also i wnat to add that in all major SNPs of Haplogroup T-M70 (L208 - L131 - L125) there are results in Arabia.


thanks

But I think we need to go back further to discover the origin and see where these spread from.
The origin of T is


*THE Y-DNA LT TREE*


*L298/P326* (8467290 T->C) 

We all have this marker , its only 2 places discovered are found ( I recently found ) is ...........East Iran or Causcasus ( Terek river area )..........................you must have this marker

----------


## ALMUDARRA

Hello Mr. KFundora

It´s great to me also. Im not Bedouin, and the importants tribes right now in L466 2 pre-islamic clans
Banu_Hanifa
Banu_Tamim
You can foun information in Wikipedia

And other smaller clans.

----------


## ALMUDARRA

Mr. Sile, 

Thank you for your mentioned detailes. It's very important what you said about we need to go back further to discover the origins.

----------


## ALMUDARRA

I and other L446 saudies we asked the BIG-Y test. You can see now 7 results in our projects in FTDNA. Also, we are waiting other 6 BIG-Y and 4 Fullgenomes. 

We sent our BAM Files to Yfull. Today we get the new results. And the new SNP

yfull . com/tree/T-L131/

we have worked together, and I hope we can work together. We can make whatsapp group and from there we can work togather. 

You can send me email with you whatsapp number, to add it in our new international group T

----------


## ALMUDARRA

My email address is aalmudarra at gmail dot com 

Sorry, when i try to put may email icant because u must have 10 posts

----------


## Sile

> I and other L446 saudies we asked the BIG-Y test. You can see now 7 results in our projects in FTDNA. Also, we are waiting other 6 BIG-Y and 4 Fullgenomes. 
> 
> We sent our BAM Files to Yfull. Today we get the new results. And the new SNP
> 
> yfull . com/tree/T-L131/
> 
> we have worked together, and I hope we can work together. We can make whatsapp group and from there we can work togather. 
> 
> You can send me email with you whatsapp number, to add it in our new international group T


hi

I was tested against Y_full project ( although I have never done it ) and was given this below

*L446*
N116155 France T-Unknown 
308164 Saudi Arabia T-Unknown [map, table] L446+, M70+, CTS11984-, CTS8862-, L25-, PAGES00011-, PAGES00113-,
187040 Turkey T-Unknown [map, table] L446+, L452+, L490+, L810+, L1254-, L1255-, 
233243 Italy T-DYS390=22
24841 Germany T-Unknown 
331210 Saudi Arabia T-Unknown [map, table] L131+, L446+, 
FMW5U Switzerland T-Unknown [map, table] L131+, L206+, L446+, M70+, L162-, L208-, L447-, M320-, P327-, P77-,
63BH8 United Kingdom T-Unknown [map, table] L131+, L446+, L25-, L447-, P322-,
255031 Unknown T-Unknown 
33644 United Kingdom T-DYS390=22 [map, table]
174052 United Kingdom T-Unknown [map, table]
191722 Saudi Arabia T-Unknown [map, table] L446+, M70+, 
TDRVR Germany T-Unknown [map, table] L131+, L446+, M70+, L447-, P25-,
3213 United States T-DYS390=22 [map, table] L131+, L446+, M70+, M9+, L447-, LLY22g-, M175-, M20-, M4-, P27-, P322-, P327-,
---------------------------------------------------
Of course these Arabian haplotypes don't seem having something in common with you:
331210 ابن قرين Saudi Arabia T-L446 
15 23 13 10 16-17 11 12 9 14 13 29 16 9-9 11 11 25 14 19 32 11-14-15-15 10 10 23-23 15 13 18 19 29-42 12 9 11 8 17-17 8 12 10 8 12 10 12 20-20 17 10 12 12 16 8 10 28 20 14 11 12 14 11 11 12 11 32 16 8 15 12 23 27 19 12 11 13 13 11 9 12 11 10 11 12 33 11 12 21 14 10 9 19 16 20 15 22 14 14 15 28 12 22 20 11 12 18 9 11 11
308164 Saudi Arabia T-L446 
15 24 13 10 16-17 11 13 9 14 13 29 17 9-9 11 11 25 14 19 32 11-14-15-15 10 10 23-23 15 13 17 19 30-39 12 9 11 8 17-17 8 12 10 8 12 10 12 20-20 17 10 12 12 16 8 10 28 20 14 11 12 14 11 11 12 11 35 16 8 15 12 23 27 19 11 11 13 13 11 9 12 11 10 11 12 32 11 12 21 14 10 9 20 16 20 15 22 14 14 15 27 12 21 20 11 12 18 9 11 11* 


Are you one of the saudi's ?

BTW, thanks for information

----------


## Sile

A problem with the L131 line is that it is younger than the other T line of L162...............If we all have the marker LT-L298 which is in east Iran and terek river caucasus ( samara culture) , then since both lines have this marker, the L131 in arabian peninsula and northern Europe must have split from the caucasus.

----------


## Huracan

> My kit number is 308164, i did the test by FTDNA


Checking the FTDNA Haplogroup T Project you are placed under T-Y7430, a purely Saudi Arabian group.
Almadurra Placement.jpg

----------

